# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Поэтические Нивы от Антона

## Anton

Нашему «Уголку поэзии» и всем поэтам посвещается

_Я приглашаю вас, друзья
На поэтические нивы!
Хамить, ругаться здесь – нельзя.
Тут обитают: Музы, Лиры!

Прекрасен этот «уголок»
Своей непредсказáнной тайной.
Останьтесь здесь, вам станут впрок
Волнующие откровенья, тайны...

Здесь – море Чувств и шквал Любви,
Хор ангелов и Стон зовущий!
Тут «бродят» Рифмы до зари
И Святый Дух – Дух Вездесущий!

Туманы Грёз, гостей пленяют
Своей фантазией и сказкой.
Поэтов речи ублажают
Той прямотою и окраской.

Коль слёзы рвутся на свободу,
Вы окропите наши нивы.
Чтоб драгоценные породы
Блестящи стали и красивы!

И смейтесь, коль смеётся Вам!
На то Поэт – Артист и Шут!   
Ступайте, по Его стопам
И помните – вас очень ждут!

Садитесь в лодку и плывите 
Оставьте ваши паруса!
К чему вам ветер? Бросьте вёсла!
Откройте широко глаза!  

Откройте сердце! Посмотрите,
На красоту и чудеса!
Дары поэзии, возьмите!  
Полны дарами Небеса!

Здесь – жизнь в иллюзиях и снах!
Здесь – отраженье пригрешений!
Подьём, успех и горький крах!
Победы! Горечи сражений!

Здесь – всё! Спасибо, коль зашли!
Но если что... Не осуждайте
За блуд блуждающей души,
За рифму, злом не воздавайте!

Здесь – нива, в тесном «Уголке»...
Здесь – широта воздействий Духа!
И если Вы пришли сюда,
Настройте сердце, а не ухо!_

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Здесь – жизнь в иллюзиях и снах!
> Здесь – отраженье пригрешений!
> Подьём, успех и горький крах!
> Победы! Горечи сражений!
> 
> Здесь – всё! Спасибо, коль зашли!
> Но если что... Не осуждайте
> За блуд блуждающей души,
> За рифму, злом не воздавайте!
> ...


Антоша! Я преклоняюсь пред твоими стихами!!!!!! Просто нет слов, чтобы передать всё, что я сейчас почувствовала, до слёз.( в последнее время они слишком близко):rolleyes: но, это не слёзы горечи - слёзы  радости, умиления! Никогда не смогу так красиво выразить свои мысли. Просто чудо!!! Спасибо тебе!! :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Anton

> Антоша! Я преклоняюсь пред твоими стихами!!!!!! Просто нет слов, чтобы передать всё, что я сейчас почувствовала, до слёз.( в последнее время они слишком близко):rolleyes: но, это не слёзы горечи - слёзы  радости, умиления! Никогда не смогу так красиво выразить свои мысли. Просто чудо!!! Спасибо тебе!!


Дорогая Звёздочка, спасибо за то, что ты заглянула ко мне :rolleyes: Твои слёзы -  :flower:  это таяние льдинок в сердце, и прошу тебя - никогда не говори "никогда"! Ты - неиссякаемый источник! :smile:

----------


## Anton

Дорогой Друг, :flower:  

спасибо за визит! :smile: В этом топике - "Поэтические Нивы", будут публиковаться только поздние мои произведения. Ранее опубликованные, можно найти (в "Творчестве от Антона") нажав на эту ссылку: 

http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=6088 :Aga:  

Приятной прогулки по "Поэтическим Нивам"!Вложение 15633

----------


## jana

*Anton*,
 ........ сейчас....нет слов вобщем..........

Разве после того можно открыватьсвою страницу поэзии.....

Нет!

Вы навсегда покорили ме сердце красотой вашего слога....спаисибо за это чудо!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты - неиссякаемый источник!


Спасибо! Возможно Антоша, не спорю, но, есть одно - НО.
Моё знание русского языка, просто не позволяет мне так красиво выражать свои мысли. Не спорю, в обращении мне достаточно его, но не в поэзии. Ведь я приехала в Германию очень маленькой,(5,5 лет), а русский изучать начала в 16 лет ( благо мама филолог),вот, именно поэтому и не смогу, так красиво писать как ты. Но я не огорчаюсь этим. С удовольствием буду читать твои, и других наших прекрасных стихотворцев стихи. От вас и учусь. Выкладывай почаще.Буду заглядывать. :Aga:  :rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  ........ сейчас....нет слов вобщем..........
> 
> Разве после того можно открывать свою страницу поэзии.....
> 
> Нет!
> 
> Вы навсегда покорили ме сердце красотой вашего слога....спаисибо за это чудо!!!!


Милая *jana*,
не только можно, но и нужно! :Aga:   А за высокую оценку моего скромного творчества, Вам - огромное СПАСИБО! :flower:

----------


## AlSe

*Anton*
:smile:  :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*
> :smile:


Алексей, спасибо, что заглянул! :Pivo:   :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
как всегда, неподрожаем... :Ok:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
Антон, у тебя, как всегда, солнечно[IMG]http://s4.******info/e209695d051a524f20c7a44a970f3691.gif[/IMG] и с любовью  :Oj:  - одно удовольствие заходить к тебе  :Ok:  :smile: :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> как всегда, неподрожаем...


Спасибо, Ангелочек за посещение! :flower:  kiss

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Антон, у тебя, как всегда, солнечно[IMG]http://s4.******info/e209695d051a524f20c7a44a970f3691.gif[/IMG] и с любовью  - одно удовольствие заходить к тебе  :smile:


Светочка, спасибо что зашла! Это -Тебе!Вложение 15668

----------


## Mazaykina

*Anton*,
Антоша, на две страницы всего одно стихотворение? Где новые творения одного из  моих любимых авторов???  (вместо расшаркиваний- жду новый бальзам для души. :wink: )

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Антоша, на две страницы всего одно стихотворение? Где новые творения одного из  моих любимых авторов???  (вместо расшаркиваний- жду новый бальзам для души. :wink: )


...одного из твоих любимых авторов?...:rolleyes: ого! (Прости, тут без расшаркиваний - не обойтись):biggrin: Для меня - это честь...Ведь ты - одна из моих любимых читательниц! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

песня
_
ПРИПЕВ:
Я разыщу тебя, ангел мой.
Я верю - встречу тебя дoждaвшиcь.
И, уготованные судьбой,
Дороги наши сомкнутся однажды.
Мы полетим с тобой в ту страну,
Где нам любовь уготовила место.
И я, держа крепко руку твою,
Вернусь на улицу далёкого детства.

•Кто уготован нам свыше в попутной судьбе?
Mожет ли кто-то ответить на это мне?
Но я, шагая по жизни, грею в сердце любовь.
Готовой разлиться потоком: страсти, чувств и слов. 
Так много дарит нам жизнь волнительных встреч,
Kaк бyд-то жeлaя oт вeрнoй цели отвлеч.
И я, как прежде жду с верой незримо.
Боже прошу, не дай пройти ей мимо.  

ПРИПЕВ:
Я разыщу тебя, ангел мой.
Я верю - встречу тебя дoждaвшиcь.
И, уготованные судьбой,
Дороги наши сомкнутся однажды.
Мы полетим с тобой в ту страну,
Где нам любовь уготовила место.
И я, держа крепко руку твою,
Вернусь на улицу далёкого детства.

•И только раз происходит верное чудо!
Поток долгожданых чувств не зная откуда  
Нахлынет словно пожар, ветер, водопад.
И мысли снующие, забьются не-в-попад.
Приходит: за вопросом – вопрос, за ответом – ответ.
И остaётся в душе незыблемый след.
Этот волнующий миг, я пронесу через года. 
Ведь в этот час любовь соединит нас навсегда.

ПРИПЕВ:
Я разыщу тебя, ангел мой.
Я верю - встречу тебя дoждaвшиcь.
И, уготованные судьбой,
Дороги наши сомкнутся однажды.
Мы полетим с тобой в ту страну,
Где нам любовь уготовила место.
И я, держа крепко руку твою,
Вернусь на улицу далёкого детства._

----------


## Anton

_Светает огненной зарёй 
Луч солнца с ночи отдохнувший 
И лик твой, утренней порой 
Манит к себе - к любви зовущей! 

Теплом светилы, луч ласкает, 
Как буд-то бы из-под-тишка 
И страстно силу набирает 
Волна поющего стишка! 

Стремится сердце на свободу! 
Туда, где ты, моя Любовь! 
Судьба взяла такую "моду"- 
Раскипятила в жилах кровь! 

Да... Всё, что было до сего, 
Поблекло в новом ярком свете! 
Мне хочется лишь одного 
Любить с рассвета до рассвета! 

Любовь достойна тонкой ноты, 
Борьбы и страсти - спору нет! 
Не важны жизни пышной льготы, 
А важен только твой ответ. 

Души какое состоянье, 
Сравниться с силою любви, 
Где смысл бытия – желание: 
Тебя навеки обрести!_

----------


## Anton

песня
_
1.I understand, why I live on this earth.
For me it goes without saying.
I understand, why I sing on this earth.
For you, my friend and our love have no limits.
Don’t deny this life, the full time of joy.
Don’t deny this time, the full time of the power.
What is your trust? A lost candle flame?
Or the grey snow from yesterday?

If you live, then live with joy.
If you live, then live with God.
If you live, then live with desire.
If you live, then live with love.

2.I understand, what’s the reason of my life
Its the love and word, and fight.
Is the might of Lord and light.
Yes, I see…The name of your feelings!
Don’t deny this life, the full time of joy.
Don’t deny this time, the full time of the power.
What is your trust? A scream in the darkness?
Or the dispersed-up morning star?  

If you live, then live with joy.
If you live, then live with God.
If you live, then live with desire.
If you live, then live with love._

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Любовь достойна тонкой ноты, 
> Борьбы и страсти - спору нет! 
> Не важны жизни пышой льготы, 
> А важен только твой ответ.


Супер!!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Любовь достойна тонкой ноты, 
> Борьбы и страсти - спору нет! 
> Не важны жизни *пышой* льготы, 
> А важен только твой ответ.


 :Ok:  А что это за слово? 



> Я разыщу тебя, ангел мой.
> Я верю - встречу тебя дoждaвшиcь.
> И, уготованные судьбой,
> Дороги наши сомкнутся однажды.
> Мы полетим с тобой в ту страну,
> Где нам любовь уготовила место.
> И я, держа крепко руку твою,
> Вернусь на улицу далёкого детства.


Антох,  как ты думаешь, оно и вправду есть, это место? Очень бы хотелось верить...

----------


## Anton

_песня

1.Так получилось - мы всё же расстались
Выдавив типично слова ко прощанию.
Ho через время вдруг написала,
Что каждый день со мной ждёшь свидания.
Эй‚ поддай пару, угрюмый капитан
Mоя любовь на другом континенте.
Я пройду тёмно–синий океан,
Чтоб пережить жаркой встречи моменты.

2.Чаек крик‚ дыхание моря.
Что–то тревожно: боюсь за тебя.
Я помолюсь, чтобы Бог отвёл горе,
Благословил и тебя‚ и меня.
А при встрече спою эту песню
И загляну в твои карие очи,
И поцелую твои белые пряди,
И останусь на все дни и ночи.

3.Mоя любовь носит белые пряди.
Mоя любовь имеет карие очи.
K моей любви по атлантической глади
Спешу сквозь беcсонные тёмные ночи.
Эй‚ поддай пару, угрюмый капитан
Mоя любовь на другом континенте.
Я пройду тёмно–синий океан,
Чтоб пережить жаркой встречи моменты.

Mоя любовь носит белые пряди.
Mоя любовь имеет карие очи.
K моей любви по атлантической глади
Спешу сквозь беcсонные тёмные ночи_

----------


## Anton

> А что это за слово? 
> 
> Антох,  как ты думаешь, оно и вправду есть, это место? Очень бы хотелось верить...


 :flower:  Мариша, слово "пышной" исправил! Спасибо!

А что касается второго вопроса, то ответом будет моя следующая песня "Я хочу за горизонт улететь". (Верь и ты, если хочется! Я - верю...):smile:

----------


## Света Х

> If you live, then live with joy.
> If you live, then live with God.
> If you live, then live with desire.
> If you live, then live with love.


Если Вы живете, то живите от радости.
Если Вы живете, то живите с Богом.
Если Вы живете, то живите с желанием.
Если Вы живете, то живите с любовью.

Какой ты МОЛОДЕЦ, нет слов  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Anton

_•	Я хочу за горизонт улететь
В ту страну, где безкрайний простор,
Где на каждый вопрос мне дадут ответ,
Где нет часов, и чувства времени - нет.

•	Я хочу за горизонт улететь
В ту страну, где любовь и смех.
Где смогу я снова, и снова спеть
Лишь о том, о чём стоит петь.

•	Я хочу за горизонт улететь,
Чтоб оттуда посмотреть на восход,
Чтоб никогда не видеть закат и страх,
Но чтобы встретить друзей в облаках.

•	Я хочу за горизонт улететь,
Ведь об этом достойно мечтать!
Ведь об этом достойно петь!
Недостойно об этом молчать!_

----------


## Татьянка

*Anton*,
:eek:  :Ok:   :Oj:  

Спасибо! Растворилась в текстах!

----------


## Anton

> Если Вы живете, то живите с радостью.
> Если Вы живете, то живите с Богом.
> Если Вы живете, то живите с желанием.
> Если Вы живете, то живите с любовью.
> 
> Какой ты МОЛОДЕЦ, нет слов


 :flower:  Спасибо, Света! Творчеством чудесным
Завоевала ты навечно моё сердце!
Живёшь с желанием, с любовию - творишь
И фэнов, чудным голосом манишь!kiss

----------


## Anton

_•Твои следы на песчанном берегу.
Их смывают бездумные волны.
И я к Тебе сегодня побегу,
Чтобы одиночество не кричало с болью.

•Чтобы победили: тишь и ожиданье.
Чтобы вера обрела силу.
Чтобы надежда на скорое свиданье
Нежную любовь подарила.

•Ту любовь, где нет голой страсти!
Ту любовь, гле полнота и свобода!
Ту любовь, где нет слабой власти -
Ослеплённой силой природы.

•Твои следы на песчанном берегу...
Они ведут к синему морю.
Но я, к Тебе сегодня не поплыву,
А побегу по поверхности моря._

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
"Я разыщу тебя" - ну очень красиво  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
еще мне очень понравилось "Я хочу за горизонт улететь", ну этого наверное стоило ожидать...:smile:

----------


## Лаки Лучано

> Anton,
> ........ сейчас....нет слов вобщем..........
> 
> Разве после того можно открыватьсвою страницу поэзии.....


И я подумал то же самое ...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Разве после того можно открыватьсвою страницу поэзии.....
> 
> И я подумал то же самое ...


Мона и нуна!!!!! Ведь в "Нашем творчестве" среди профессионалов много и любителей выкладывают свои песни, также и в поэзии. Кто-то - монстр (как Антон), а кто-то только учится (и от возраста это не зависит). Так что, дерзайте, ребята!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Мона и нуна!!!!!


 :Aga:  ....

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> "Я разыщу тебя" - ну очень красиво    
> еще мне очень понравилось "Я хочу за горизонт улететь", ну этого наверное стоило ожидать...:smile:


Спасибо, Ангелочек за визит! :flower:  
Я эту песню очень люблю. Арранжировочка уже готова! Осталось вокал записать! Как только моя певица закончит экзамены, так сразу запишем и я немедля выставлю в "творчестве"!:wink:

----------


## Anton

> И я подумал то же самое ...


*Лаки Лучано*,
спасибо за визит! Обязательно нужно писать новое и выставлять! Тут, такая классная атмосфера на форуме царит, что творчество само рвётся наружу! :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> Мона и нуна!!!!! Ведь в "Нашем творчестве" среди профессионалов много и любителей выкладывают свои песни, также и в поэзии. Кто-то - монстр (как Антон), а кто-то только учится (и от возраста это не зависит). Так что, дерзайте, ребята!!!!


Правильно, Мариша! :flower:  
А за "монстра" Вложение 16456- асобинная спасиба! Так "ласково" меня ещё не называли! :Crazy Pilot:

----------


## Anton

_Секундной жизнью, пламя всколыхнулось
(Рассеяв светом темноту пространства),
В агонии мерцая, к Свечи прикоснулось
И умерло, увидев, как фитиль принялся.

„A вот и я!“ – Свеча вдруг объявила,
Окинув гордым взглядом окружение,
С достоинством небесного светила
Распространяя скудное свечение.

Скрипело рядом тёмно-серое Перо,
Царапая подмятую смирённую бумагу.
C досадой „посадив“ чернильное пятно,
(Распространявшее губительную влагу).

„Привет, Перо!“ – Свечa громко сказала,
Надменно к диалогу приглашая,
Cверкнув свечением жёлтым поморгала,
Навязчиво внимание привлекая.

„Mне некогда. Не видишь? Я, при деле!“ – 
Перо, нырнуло в чернила с головой.
Свечa обидевшись на это, повернулась смело
И продолжала рассуждать сама с собой:

„Подумаешь, персона! Ka-кa-я деловая! 
Я, может тоже... очень... делом занята!“ – 
Oна вспыхнула, но вскоре успокоилась зевая 
Буркнув под нос: „He жизнь, a – cyeта!“

„O, Moтылёк! Лети, лети скорей сюда!“ – 
Свечa позвала громко нежное создание
И задрожала трепетно, когда
Приблизился к ней он на расстояние.

„Cмотри! Огонь собою излучая,
Дарю я: яркий свет, тепло, уют!“ – 
Свечa (нескромно имидж продвигая)
Cветилась, словно праздничный салют.

Чем занят Ты, Мотыль мой легкокрылый? 
C какою целью привела Тебя нужда?
Каким желанием в эту ночь, гонимый
Стремишься Ты в безмолвьи и куда?“ 

А Мотылёк, нависший над свечением,
Смотрел на пламя, тающий воск
И отвечал с простым долготерпением
Не замечая: ни холодность, ни лоск.

„Свечa, как однодневный бражник -
Живу всего одну лишь ночь!
Я – пиллигрим, любовный странник.
Совокупления сила, гонит прочь“.   

„Совокупления сила? Mне, незнакомо это.
A жизнь, данная на миг – хорош удел!
Cтремиться к неизвестности без света?
Oн – или глуп, или невероятно смел?

Tyт, над свечёю что-то промелькнуло,
Oбдав порывом ветра, пролетело прочь.
И в танце радостном, любовно закружило
Двух мотыльков, которых звала ночь.

Свечeнием зыбким дёрнулась Свечa,
Дыханья дерзкого „дό смерти“ пугаясь 
Промолвила (чуть плача, чуть дыша):
„Нельзя ли осторожней? Разгулялись!“...

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

...Свечa, растаяв в лужу, тускло догорала.
Перо, заканчивало поэтические строки.
Я на Свечу смотрел. И, как бы не старалась
Она – погаснет, не поняв важного урока._

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
Антош, Свеча и Мотылёк - очень образный и поучительный стих, это как сказка для взрослых.:smile:  :Ok:  

Вот только свечу, как-то жаль , в ней почему-то нежный и незащещённый образ увидела -сгарая и при этом  очень нужная всем , она "умирает" в забвение.
Интресно тебя читать  :flower:   :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Антош, Свеча и Мотылёк - очень образный и поучительный стих, это как сказка для взрослых.:smile:  
> 
> Вот только свечу, как-то жаль , в ней почему-то нежный и незащещённый образ увидела -сгарая и при этом  очень нужная всем , она "умирает" в забвение.
> Интресно тебя читать


Света, будучи человеком чувствительным и с хорошим жизненным опытом, ты всё правильно поняла... :Aga:  Мне тоже её жаль...

----------


## Katy

Только что прочитала твои стихи :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  .Очень понравилось,особенно "Твои следы" и "Я хочу за горизонт улететь".
Прочитав про свечу,вспомнилось,что когда-то давно,еще в школе,я тоже писала о свече.Но это был короткий рассказ-монолог Свечи.Я ее увидела немножко в другом образе-она погибает от любви к огню,который сжигает ее до тла.

----------


## Anton

> Только что прочитала твои стихи   .Очень понравилось,особенно "Твои следы" и "Я хочу за горизонт улететь".
> Прочитав про свечу,вспомнилось,что когда-то давно,еще в школе,я тоже писала о свече.Но это был короткий рассказ-монолог Свечи. Я ее увидела немножко в другом образе-она погибает от любви к огню,который сжигает ее до тла.


Привет Катя, рад дорогой Гостье! Спасибо за посещение! "Я хочу за горизонт улететь" написана с восточной мелодией. Скоро запишем, и я эту песню выставлю!

----------


## Katy

А твои следы тоже песня?

----------


## Anton

> А твои следы тоже песня?


Пока, это только стихи...

----------


## Anton

_Мир восприятия подобен
Бегущим капелькам дождя.
Текущий путь, у одних скромен,
Других, ведёт он в никуда...

Одни, стекаются в ручей
И водопадом летят вниз
Подобно – слёзам из очей,
Глядящим в голубую высь.

Иные капли – быстро сохнут,
Лишь грязный оставляя след,
А некоторые – просто мокнут
И отражают ночью свет.

Иные, что собрались в лужи,
Гонимы шинами машин.
Другие – замерзают в стужу.
Иные пахнут, как бензин.

Есть те, что жажду утоляют
В июльский или другой день.
А некоторые жизнь питают
Гоняя стебли на плетень.

Мир восприятия подобен
Бегущим капелькам дождя.
Значенья путь одних – огромен!
Вопрос: какой путь у меня?

19.04.2007_

----------


## Света Х

Антош, здорово ты житейскую суть с каплями дождя сравнил и попал в 10, а вот это особенно понравилось  :Ok: 




> Иные капли – быстро сохнут,
> Лишь грязный оставляя след,
> А некоторые – просто мокнут
> И отражают ночью свет.
> 
> Иные, что собрались в лужи,
> Гонимы шинами машин.
> Другие – замерзают в стужу.
> Иные пахнут, как бензин


Отлично!!!  :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> Антош, здорово ты житейскую суть с каплями дождя сравнил и попал в 10, а вот это особенно понравилось 
> 
> 
> 
> Отлично!!!


Шпашиба, Швета! :Preved:  Знал, что ты поймёшь!

----------


## Света Х

> Шпашиба, Швета! Знал, что ты поймёшь!



Чёт ты шшипилявить начал, никак соседи приходили?:eek: :biggrin: 
kiss

----------


## Anton

> Чёт ты шшипилявить начал, никак соседи приходили?:eek: :biggrin: 
> kiss


 :Rulezzz 02:   :Kez 11:  Не.. я в полядке!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Света Х

> Не.. я в полядке!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


уф.....а то я прям испереживалась, :Vah:   ты если чё им стихами отвечай на ихние притензии :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> уф.....а то я прям испереживалась,  ты если чё им стихами отвечай на ихние притензии :biggrin:


Точно! А рэпом ещё лучше!:biggrin:

----------


## Света Х

> Точно! А рэпом ещё лучше!:biggrin:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: представила их лица :Vah:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
последнее стихотворение оооочень понравилось :Oj:  
так легко и глубоко одновременно... как тебе это удается????
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мир восприятия подобен
> Бегущим капелькам дождя.
> Значенья путь одних – огромен!
> Вопрос: какой путь у меня?


Ох! Антоша!! Умеешь красиво упаковать каждое слово! Такие стихи!!!!!!!! Слов нет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Немо

Да вы, батенька, философ:biggrin: 
Читается легко, и в то же время глубокомысленно.
Так держать! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мир восприятия подобен
> Бегущим капелькам дождя.
> Значенья путь одних – огромен!
> Вопрос: какой путь у меня?


Слова любви, слова восторгов 
Я не умею говорить.
Я просто преклоняюсь пред талантом
Который может СВЕТ дарить.

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> последнее стихотворение оооочень понравилось 
> так легко и глубоко одновременно... как тебе это удается????


Милый Ангелочек,
я и сам не знаю, как пишется... Особо не задумывался... Как приходит, так и пишу... :Aga:

----------


## Anton

> Ох! Антоша!! Умеешь красиво упаковать каждое слово! Такие стихи!!!!!!!! Слов нет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Привет *Звёздочка*, рад дорогим гостям! :flower:   Я так рад, что тебе нравиться!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

> Да вы, батенька, философ:biggrin: 
> Читается легко, и в то же время глубокомысленно.
> Так держать!


Благодарствуйте, батенька на добром словце!:smile:

----------


## Anton

> Слова любви, слова восторгов 
> Я не умею говорить.
> Я просто преклоняюсь пред талантом
> Который может СВЕТ дарить.


_Талант - не мой предизначально!
Он просто мне доверен свыше!
И потому, поэт я - не случайно!
Пишу для тех, поэзией кто дышит.

Мариш, особый ты читатель
И для тебя, писать мне дана честь!
Ты - добрая, философ и мечтатель!
Людей прекрасных много - это есть!

А значит - смысл творить мне дальше
И писать новые страницы!
Но мне, прошу, не надо поклоняться!
Талант - от Бога! Ему надо поклониться!_ :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Но мне, прошу, не надо поклоняться!
> Талант - от Бога! Ему надо поклониться!


Ах, как легко у нас краснеют лица...:rolleyes: 
Трудов своих не следует стесняться...:wink:

----------


## Anton

> Ах, как легко у нас краснеют лица...:rolleyes: 
> Трудов своих не следует стесняться...:wink:


Я не трудов стесняюсь - похвалы!
Покуда знаю, где есть всему начало!
Коль Бог не даст мне поэтической волны,
Я буду - пуст, как хорошо она бы не звучала!

Ищу - движения, музы, вдохновения!
Ищу богатства и течение духа!
Отдаться людям - такое откровение
И движет мною, упраздняя все науки!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

_Опутанный, не путами беспутства.
Отвергнутый, отверженной отвержeнностью.
В рассудке, рассуждая безрассудства,
Не бегал Он бегом от неизбежности.

Страдая, состраданием от страдания.
И претворяя творчески творения.
Рвы разрывая, рваной силой рвения.
Скитался со скитальцами в скитаниях.

Местами, совсем местный на местах,
Едва пройдя в проход непроходимость,
Страшил бесстрашно страшный страх
И миловал немилостивым милость.

Родство отобрано родными безпородных.
Обманами обманщиков обманут.
Негодный для негодности негодных.
Восставший, для невосставших встанет.

И чудно чудесами Он чудил.
И был здоров давать здоровье нездоровым.
Хождениями ходоков ходил.
Предателем предавшимся был продан.

И вдохновляясь вдохновенно вдохновением.
Он был любим. Любил. И был – Любовь.
Помазывал помазанных крещением.
Но слёг, кроваво кровив кровь.

Воскресший в воскресенье воскресением
Он – верный, перевернỳвший мир вернул.
И был Спасённый и спасал даря спасение,
Чтоб утопая в топляке, никто не утонул._

01.05.2007

----------


## dAnte

Складно сочиняешь! Вот тебе точно публиковаться надо! Хорош...

----------


## Anton

> Складно сочиняешь! Вот тебе точно публиковаться надо! Хорош...


Спасибо тебе, напарник по перу! Очень вдохновлён и счастлив, что мой слог тебе по душе! :br:

----------


## dAnte

*Anton*,
Мне любой слог по душе, лишь бы от нее самой все это шло!!!

----------


## jana

*Anton*,
 спаисбо тебе за красоту))))

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Мне любой слог по душе, лишь бы от нее самой все это шло!!!


 :Ok:  Я согласен!

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  спасибо тебе за красоту))))


Тебе СПАСИБО за интерес к моему скромному творчеству!  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Талант - не мой предизначально!
> Он просто мне доверен свыше!
> И потому, поэт я - не случайно!
> Пишу для тех, поэзией кто дышит.


Как всегда!!!!!!!! СЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮпер!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:  




> Воскресший в воскресенье воскресением
> Он – верный, перевернỳвший мир вернул.
> И был Спасённый и спасал даря спасение,
> Чтоб утопая в топляке, никто не утонул.


:eek: Вот это даа!!!!!!!!! Ну Антоша!!!!! Это что-то!!!!!!
Снова все слова забыла!!!!!!!! Обалдеть, как ты его написал!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

*Anton*,
 :Vah:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Антоша- ты талантище, такое многообразие, красота, слаженность!!! Вся в ожидании следующих "порывов души"!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

*Звёздочка*,
*Татьянка*,

Спасибо вам, *милые мои* за тёплые слова! Благодарен за то, что вы интересуетесь моим творчеством, чувствуете передающие волны. Спасибо за то, что вы есть! :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

песня 

РЭП 
Если я замолчу, то камни завопят! 
Пустите меня! Пропустите меня! 
Очень петь хочу! Повторяю опять: 
Пустите меня! Пропустите меня! 
Вы не заткнёте глотку! Мои глаза не спят! 
Пустите меня! Пропустите меня! 
Я – птица вольная! Стихов полна тетрадь! 
Пустите меня! Пропустите меня! 

_О‚ если бы только не было зла‚ 
Никто б не искал среди баранов козла! 
Но если б Эдем оставался бы чист, 
Родился ли бы этой песни солист?_ 

РЭП
Я – не горе-патриот, не борец за правду! Нет! Нет! 
Я – глашатай и историк. Снимите скорей запрет! 
Мне ли бегать на привязи из будки дa на парапет? 
Hет, мне орать во всю глотку и петь! И петь! И петь! 

_О‚ если бы только не было зла‚ 
Никто б не искал среди баранов козла! 
Но если б Эдем оставался бы чист, 
Родился ли бы этой песни солист?_ 

РЭП
Я рвусь на площадь, где много людей! 
Пустите меня! Пропустите меня! 
Исчезнет от света „театр теней”! 
Проверьте меня! Да! Проверьте меня! 
Любовь движет мною, касаясь сердец! 
Пустите меня! Пропустите меня! 
Я долго молчал, но теперь – конец! 
Пустите меня! Пропустите меня!

----------


## Татьянка

> Пустите меня! Пропустите меня!


:eek:  :Vah:   :Ok:   ЭТО- ЗЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮППППЕЕЕЕЕРРРРРР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anton

песня для группы "Real Occupants"

RAP:
_Почему одни похожи на собак?
Лижущие пятки от мелочных благ!
•	Почему другие похожи на ослов?
•	Знают, где Истина, но лезут в ров!
Почему одни похожи на медведей?
Сидят в берлогах и обсасывают соседей!
•	Почему другие похожи на сов?
•	Не хотят пробудиться  от бесплодных снов!
Почему одни похожи на котов?
Сладко мяукают от глупых слов!
•	Почему другие похожи на гиен?
•	Ничего не сделал, но всё-таки съем!
Почему одни похожи на орлов?
Не знаешь куда деться от таких воров!
•	Почему другие похожи на львов?
•	Рявкнул слово и... ответ готов!
Почему одни похожи на волков?
Нападают стаей, во всех видят врагов!
•	Почему другие похожи на зайцев?
•	Безпонтовый шухер и... сверкают пятки!
Почему одни похожи на змей?
Чем больше яда, тем становятся злей!
•	Почему другие похожи на червей?
•	В навозе копошатся: чем вонючей, тем родней!
Почему одни похожи на птенцов?
Порхают в детстве современники отцов!
•	Почему другие похожи на свиней?
•	В грязи по-колено...Чем черней, тем светлей!
Почему одни похожи на кротов?
На ощуп лезут, слепы от миражей!
•	Почему другие похожи на курей?
•	Снёс яйцо и,.. на сторону скорей!
Почему одни похожи на глистов?
Паразиты они - смысл их жизни таков!
•	Почему другие похожи на жирафов?
•	С куриным мозгом, зато ходят, как графы!
Почему одни похожи на гусей?
Всегда сухие, сколько воды ни лей!
•	Почему другие похожи на сорок?
•	Соберутся трещать: какой от этого прок!?
Почему одни похожи на блох?
Крови попил, и мир не так уж плох!
•	Почему другие похожи на ящерков?
•	Хвост оставил, а сам и был таков!
Почему одни похожи на вшей?
Лишь бы гнид нацепить на хороших людей!
•	Почему другие похожи на клещей?
•	Залезут под кожу - попробуй, прибей! 
Почему об этом написал я?
Потому, что был ослом и вдруг увидел себя!
•	Слава Богу, что я понял при том:
•	Человеком быть лучше, чем каким-то скотом!_

----------


## Татьянка

> • Слава Богу, что я понял при том:
> • Человеком быть лучше, чем каким-то скотом!
> __________________


 :Vah:   :Oj:   :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Почему одни похожи на вшей?
> Лишь бы гнид нацепить на хороших людей!
> •	Почему другие похожи на клещей?
> •	Залезут под кожу - попробуй, прибей! 
> Почему об этом написал я?
> Потому, что был ослом и вдруг увидел себя!
> •	Слава Богу, что я понял при том:
> •	Человеком быть лучше, чем каким-то скотом


==============
Антош, ты как всегда - не в бровь, а в глаз!!!! 
*Спасибо тебе за ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!!*

----------


## Anton

песня для группы "Real Occupants" 

_1.Кружатся, крутятся листьями,
Золотом, голодом осени.
Ты доверяешь им, а протяни ладонь.
Вместо огня – дым... Вместо тепла – огонь...

2.Стаями, стаями падают.
Под ноги стелятся, бьют в глаза.
Ты услаждён игрой, падающая звезда,
Но, поводырь глухой, не увлечёшь меня!

3.Где же вы, тайные, где же вы?
Милые, странные с облака.
К вам я лететь хочу, в Слове найти ответ.
Сблизиться с Тем хочу, кто не обманет – нет...
_

----------


## Anton

песня для группы "Real Occupants" 

RAP_
•	Мы познакомились в кафе случайно…
Ты наступила мне на ногу нечаянно
И с той секунды, твои глаза-магниты
Околдовали своим бездонным бликом.
И понеслось всё, как в кино, как по-сценарию:
Кабак и пляж, и казино, и сауна.
A напоследок пригласила переспать c тобой
И накачала проклятой наркотой!

На мне ты сделала “GESCHÄFT”! x3
Ты предала меня!
На мне ты сделала “GESCHÄFT”! x3
Ты продала меня!

•	В тёмном подвале противный жёлтый свет.
Рядом голые тела, дым, просвета нет.
Боль (туман) в глазах и в тумане – ты…
Явь - это или воспалённые мечты?
Закружило вдруг, понесло куда-то…
Видно хапнул я дури многовато.
И предстали вновь в памяти картины…
Затащила ты меня в эту тину!

На мне ты сделала “GESCHÄFT”! x3
Ты предала меня!
На мне ты сделала “GESCHÄFT”! x3
Ты продала меня!

•	В радужных цветах я опускаюсь на дно
Но между снами всю серость познать мне дано.
Кто я? Для чего я живу? Куда смотрит Всевышний?
Наблюдает, как я медленно мру и вписал в список лишних?
Нет, скорее я сам выбрал эту дорогу.
Он – ждёт, зовёт: “Вернись сын мой к родному порогу”.
Заблудился я, по дороге назад. 
Дай мне по-башке или пенком под зад, 
Но Ты, не тот! Ты нежно зовёшь
И за серебренники не предаёшь!

На мне ты сделала “GESCHÄFT”! x3
Ты предала меня!
На мне ты сделала “GESCHÄFT”! x3
Ты продала меня!
_

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
 Антон, молодец не стоишь на месте  :Ok:   :Aga:  ,  каждый текст по-своему интересен, будет здорово, если посчастливится услышать их в готовом варианте ! :Ok:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  Антон, молодец не стоишь на месте   ,  каждый текст по-своему интересен, будет здорово, если посчастливится услышать их в готовом варианте !


Светик, приветик! :flower:   :Oj:  
Спасибо, милая, что заглянула! В готовом варианте пока только в "лайф"...:rolleyes:  Но, как только запишем, сразу же выставлю! (Ты узнаешь об этом первой!) :Aga:  
Целую!

----------


## Света Х

> Светик, приветик!  
> Спасибо, милая, что заглянула! В готовом варианте пока только в "лайф"...:rolleyes:  Но, как только запишем, сразу же выставлю! (Ты узнаешь об этом первой!) 
> Целую!


Приветик :smile: 
Спасибки, Антош, буду ждать с нетерпением  :Oj:

----------


## Anton

песня для группы "Real Occupants"
(убитой проститутке КЭТ посвящается...

_
•	При свете фонарей
Стоишь и в зной, и в дождь.
Торгуешь красотой,
За деньги раздаёшь любовь.
Только знаю я,
Источник есть любви другой.
Только знаю я,
Источник есть любви святой.

•	Твой томный взгляд
Обозревает «жирный» Шевроле.
Даёшь заряд и на «крючок» попался дед 
(в девяносто лет)!
Только знаю я,
Источник есть любви другой.
Только знаю я,
Источник есть любви святой.

•	Не знаешь ты,
Дождёшься ли утра?!!
Из толстой сумы
Вопьются в груди два пера.
Забудешь о любви такой...
Захочется любви другой!
Но потечёт кровавая река,
Густой струёй застынет до утра.
Купюрой сотенной зачтётся 
Твой парад на мёртвом теле...
Остывший томный взгляд.

•	При свете фонарей
Стоишь и в зной, и в дождь.
Торгуешь красотой,
За деньги раздаёшь любовь.
Только знаю я,
Источник есть любви другой.
Только знаю я,
Источник есть любви святой._

----------


## Татьянка

> При свете фонарей
> Стоишь и в зной, и в дождь.
> Торгуешь красотой,
> За деньги раздаёшь любовь.
> Только знаю я,
> Источник есть любви другой.
> Только знаю я,
> Источник есть любви святой.


 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Oj:  

Млеюс..................

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,



> При свете фонарей
> Стоишь и в зной, и в дождь.
> Торгуешь красотой,
> За деньги раздаёшь любовь...


 Актуально, Антон, молодец  :Ok:  ...каждый раз, заходя в твою тему, жду чего-то нового и непохожего на другое, умеешь ,Антош, взять неординарностью  :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Snegik

С удовольствием прочитала Ваши стихи. Очень мне "капли" понравилось. Читала, а в голове почему-то кртилась песня Город 312 "Место под солнцем". Ведь его, это место, действительно ищет каждый. Только путь у каждого свой, как у капелек :-)
Желаю дальнейших творческих успехов!

----------


## Anton

> Млеюс..................


Танюша!  :flower:   :Oj:  Спасибо, что заходишь!

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Актуально, Антон, молодец  ...каждый раз, заходя в твою тему, жду чего-то нового и непохожего на другое, умеешь ,Антош, взять неординарностью


Светочка, скучаю! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  kiss 
Неординарна жизнь, которая нас окружает. Тем очень много, лишь стоит глаза пошире раскрыть, правда?... 
Очень рад, если Тебе нравиться. Спасибо, что не забываешь! А то у меня в последнее время "завал" со временем! Приходится всё чаще выбирать между общением с друзьями и творческим потоком...

----------


## Anton

> С удовольствием прочитала Ваши стихи. Очень мне "капли" понравилось. Читала, а в голове почему-то кртилась песня Город 312 "Место под солнцем". Ведь его, это место, действительно ищет каждый. Только путь у каждого свой, как у капелек :-)
> Желаю дальнейших творческих успехов!


*Snegik*, спасибо за пожелания и отзыв!
Желаю взаимных творческих успехов! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюша!   Спасибо, что заходишь!


:rolleyes:  Только обновлений всё нетс..и нетс.....:frown: :mad:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
да уж... я как-то умудрилась многое пропустить... хотя в наш поэтический уголок частенько заглядываю :Aga:  
да, действительно, каждый стих по-своему интересен!:rolleyes: 
особенно мне понравился "Мысли" :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   За него просто огромное СПАСИБО!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> особенно мне понравился "Мысли"    За него просто огромное СПАСИБО!!!


Спасибо тебе, Ангелочек! Эта песня многим нашим фэнам на концертах нравится... :rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

> Эта песня многим нашим фэнам на концертах нравится...


 :Vah:  А как можно послушать? :Aga:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

> А как можно послушать? :rolleyes:


Пока мы не записывали, но приглашаю на концерт!:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> Пока мы не записывали, но приглашаю на концерт!


 :Tu:  ...пошутил млиииннн.... я де? А вы де?... Да и не выпустят меня( я не выездная еще пять лет, работала с секретной документацией :Ha:  )...хоть и родилась в Германии.... :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Anton*,
 Прочитала все твои произведения...
Антон! это очень здорово! сейчас много разных мыслей в голове...
честно говоря не могу выделить что-то одно, может позже, когда эмоции улягутся:smile: 
класс! спасибо за творчество!

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  Прочитала все твои произведения...
> Антон! это очень здорово! сейчас много разных мыслей в голове...
> честно говоря не могу выделить что-то одно, может позже, когда эмоции улягутся:smile: 
> класс! спасибо за творчество!


Aktrisa777, 
спасибо за посещение, за инвестированное личное время на ознакомление с моим творчеством. Очень приятно, что тебе понравились мои произведения.     Я тоже с интересом знакомлюсь с твоим творчеством. Ты - молодец! Глубоко пишешь! :flower:

----------


## Anton

> ...пошутил млиииннн.... я де? А вы де?... Да и не выпустят меня( я не выездная еще пять лет, работала с секретной документацией )...хоть и родилась в Германии....


Ух ты! Это чё, вроде Штирлица? Круто! А родилась где, в ГДРе?
Может быть мы в Россию приедем с концертами? Хотелось бы!:rolleyes:

----------


## Snegik

Поднимаю темку вверх :-) 
Антон, а концерт где будет и когда?

----------


## Anton

> Поднимаю темку вверх :-) 
> Антон, а концерт где будет и когда?


Милая Snegik,

наши концерты запланированы были на лето и осень в: Дюссельдорф, Кёльн, Бонн и Зигбург. Но у ударника с женой вышли проблемы с деторождением и поэтому выступления оттягиваются на неизвестное время... :frown: 
Но как только засияет "свет в конце тоннеля", я сразу же сообщу. Потому что ещё многие ребята спрашивали насчёт концертов.

----------


## Anton

песня для группы "Real Occupants"
_
•	По магистрали мчится чёрный мерцедес.
Летит по воле двух разорванных сердец.
Ведёт его девчёнка из Берлина.
Зовут её по имени Сабина.
Ha двести стрелочка спидометра лежит,
A по щекам, поток из слёз бежит. 
В крови размешан грозный экстази.
Не слушай дьявола! Девчёнка, тормози!

•	Прорезал темноту свет синих галофар.
Пульс участился! Kаблук на газ нажал!
И бьётся в голове навязчивая мысль:
„Кончай себя! Что стоит твоя жизнь?“
Пошёл снежок, стал биться о стекло.
Через минуту-две машину занесло.
Удар! Ещё удар! И „мерц“ летит в кювет!
Тут дьявол прорычал: „Bis gleich! Cемье-привет“!

•	Затихло всё, заглох мощный мотор.
Валялся в стороне обломанный забор.
Крутились шины искарёженной машины,
Распространяя вoнь бензина и резины. 
Светились ещё фары, таял снег.
Ручей кровавый пробивал в сугробе след.
Лежала рядом мёртвая Сабина.
Красивая девчёнка из Берлина._

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
Антон, привет, как ты, что у тебя нового?

:smile:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Антон, привет, как ты, что у тебя нового?
>  :smile:


Светлана, Света, Светочка
Прислала свою весточку!
Светлана, Света, Светик -
Вот мой к Тебе приветик! :flower:  

Классно, что у Тебя снова комп в порядке! Надеюсь и всё остальное тоже?

Только что приехал из Зальцбург, где посмотрел много музеев и др. и конечно же был в тех местах, где родился и жил Амадеус. 
Очень волнительное чувство охватило меня, когда я посещал эти дома, город. Горечь и трагизм его короткой жизни всегда овладевали мною, когда я слушал его особенно поздние произведения. Чем больше приходило проблем и трагизма в его жизнь, тем гениальнее становились его произведения. Светские, гламурные темы уходили, отдавая предпочтение той музыке, которая подарила как раз того бессмертного Моцарта, изворачивающего наизнанку душевные глубины, которого ты знаем.
Именно последние такты в Lacrimosa (Реквием) были Моцарта последние такты. Это моя любимая часть и пожалуй пик самого Реквиема, звучащий ходатайственно за всё Человечество. 
Да здравствует бессмертие!

----------


## Татьянка

> Ух ты! Это чё, вроде Штирлица? Круто! А родилась где, в ГДРе?


 :Aga:  :biggrin:  Поезд " Берлин- Брест" А где точно, не наю....В пути!!!:biggrin:  Мама не довезла!!!



> Может быть мы в Россию приедем с концертами? Хотелось бы!


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  

*Anton*,
:mad: А обновления где? :Tu:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,



> Только что приехал из Зальцбург, где посмотрел много музеев и др. и конечно же был в тех местах, где родился и жил Амадеус


. 

Антош, здорово  :Ok:  могу представить твои ощущения  при соприкосновение с историей, для меня это тоже очень волнительно  и неповторимо  :Ok:  



> Да здравствует бессмертие!


Да, уже прошло 250 лет со дня рождения Гения, а имя его бессмертно и жутко представить, что этот человек умер в нищете.

Я если правильно поняла у тебя отпуск? :smile: и значит скоро начнёшь обновлять свои темки, жду с нетерпением  :Aga:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

_Растворяюсь в твоих стихах
В каждой строчке покой оставляю
Нахожу в них и радость и страх
И любовь там найду.. точно знаю

Ты мне даришь тепло от души
Пусть не мне ты всё пишешь, но всё-же
Ты пиши, Антошка пиши
А меня ты оценивай строже

Мне так грустно, когда нет стихов
Мне так сладко, когда ты напишешь
Не хватает пронзительных слов,
Есть эмоции... Тихо... Ты слышишь?

Ураганом тебя окружив,
Мои чувства мечутся в выси:
"Напиши, ещё напиши
Стих для маленькой, ласковой кыси!"_

----------


## Anton

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
_Какие вы чудные, милые -
Мои поэтэссы красивые.
Мои одарённые, тайные
С глазами сердечно-печальными.
С талантами, с силой разною,
С любовью к стихам безотказною,
Вы дарите мне света лучики,
Что тянутся, словно рученьки,
Ласкающие, будто пёрышки
Мою шальную головушку.
Вы льёте стихами-водицею,
Которую пить-не-напиться мне.
Поверьте, читая страницы,
Легко мне у вас очутиться.
Я духом и сердцем с вами,
Я восхищаюсь стихами,
Я утопаю в "потоках" -
В ваших волшебных строках...
И жизнь реальных "иллюзий"
Наполнена вами, о Музы!
Я, наслаждаясь "потоком"
Приближусь к тайным истокам,
Чтобы вкусить незабвенное -
Нечто невторостепенное!
Чтобы сказать несказанное,
Пережить новое, странное.
Чтобы сразить несразимое
И ощутить то незримое,
Что лишь в душе, сердце кроется,
Но от меня не сокроется! 

Какие вы чудные, милые -
Мои поэтэссы красивые.
Мои одарённые, тайные
С глазами сердечно-печальными._

12.09.2007

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,

упс... 




> Какие вы чудные, милые -
> Мои поэтэссы красивые.
> Мои одарённые, тайные
> С глазами сердечно-печальными.
> С талантами, с силой разною,
> С любовью к стихам безотказною,
> Вы дарите мне света лучики,
> Что тянутся, словно рученьки,
> Ласкающие, будто пёрышки
> ...


это ОЧЕНЬ красиво и очень приятно!!! И Джу тоже большой молодец :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   так мило всё получилось!
да уж удивил... я думала, давно не была, сейчас зайду и почитаю что-нибудь такое красивое и серьезное... глобальное такое... а тут просто царство человеческой дружбы и доброты установилось :Aga:  такой маленький приятный сюрприз:rolleyes: 
жду обновлений :Aga:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Anton*,
 как же приятно прочесть такие тёплые и добрые слова!
особенно после бешенного трудового дня...
настроение резко поднялось:smile: 
Спасибо тебе! ты молодец!  :Ok:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Anton

*Deep_Angel*,
Просто в свой топик давно не заглядывал, а тут от Джу весточку прочитал, твои стихи и... нахлынуло... нежностью к вам с такой силою, что не смог удержаться:rolleyes: Спасибо Тебе!

----------


## Anton

*Aktrisa777*,
И Тебе - СПАСИБО!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

_Антон, ты как всегда сразил нас всех наповал своим последним Произведением! Читала на одном дыхании! Вот это нежность! Я таю :))) Спасибо тебе, солнышко, за такое чудесное настроение, подаренное нам! Ты -  золотце и прелесть, чмоки тебя в нос!!!!_

----------


## Anton

_Не чувствуя дыхания твоего,
Ни пальцев на губах дрожащих,
Не убегая ко мне от него
Ты – стала прошлым или настоящим?

Не ощущая под ладонью грудь,
Не чувствуя волос на мокром теле,
Я не забыл твой вкус… Отнюдь – 
Живу тобой, на самом деле.

Не видя чёрных, томных глаз,
Не ощущая тонкий запах,
Не слыша: голоса и фраз
Ты – цель и смысл лет отнятых._

18.10.2007

----------


## Света Х

> _Не чувствуя дыхания твоего,
> Ни пальцев на губах дрожащих,
> Не убегая ко мне от него
> Ты – стала прошлым или настоящим?
> 
> Не ощущая под ладонью грудь,
> Не чувствуя волос на мокром теле,
> Я не забыл твой вкус… Отнюдь – 
> Живу тобой, на самом деле.
> ...


Антон, здорово  :Ok:   :flower:  
А последнее четверостишие понравилось больше всего, как подведённый итог - знакомое настроение!!! :flower: 
Пиши ещё, с удовольствием читаю тебя! :Ok:   :Oj:

----------


## Anton

> Антон, здорово   
> А последнее четверостишие понравилось больше всего, как подведённый итог - знакомое настроение!!!
> Пиши ещё, с удовольствием читаю тебя!


Спасибо, Света! Если честно, мне самому не очень понравилось то, что я в последний раз написал. Просто нахлынуло, а утром прочитал и... :eek: Но всё равно - спасибо!

----------


## Anton

_
Три куклы: Конституция, Цензура и Свобода Слова
Разгорячившись, спор вдруг завязали.
Какая, мол важнее для народа
И что бы случилось, если бы одну из них изъяли?

“Меня – нельзя! Кто уберёт закон?”, - 
Сказала Конституция, поправив волосы.
“Beдь я – фундамент! Я – бетон! 
A убери меня? Народ лишится право голоса!

Главнеe, всех конечно – я! 
Цензура подо мной, как и Свобода Слова!
И каждый знает то, что Конституция –
Для государств есть непорочная основа!”

“Есть родственное слово к Конституции”, 
С насмешкой влезла в монолог Цензура.
“И это слово – “прос-ти-ту-ци-я”!
Наивно было б полагать, что ты – невинна, дура!

Ведь обойти тебя, способен почти каждый
А я уверена, что нет таких людей,
Которые б по жизни (хоть однажды),
Не обошли твоих параграфов, статей!

Не так уж девственна ты, толстая подруга!
Кто поумнее, тот заказывает бал!
Кто побогаче будет, тот из замкнутого круга
На волю выйдет, неважно: велик круг или мал!

Гораздо круче – я, Цензура!
Когда вас ещё не было на свете,
Я – прославлялась! Я –  жила в гламуре,
И, среди “черни” и в придворном свете!

Hо главный козырь мой – религия!
Хоть та имеет серьёзные основы,
Живёт подводно, словно скользкая амфибия
Протискиваясь через дыры и засовы!

Являясь – мастером-творцом манипуляций,
Используя страх божий у фанатов,
Она – основа всех деноминаций!
Pелигиозная Цензура – корeнь: судей, судеб, страхов! 

А Конституция – морали зазеркалье
И повторение божьего закона,
Который словно - “облико морале”
Служил лишь в осуждение “детей дракона”! 

Но тут, раздался голос правдолюбца:
“Что спорите? Я – вечное творение!
B тот час, когда закон “гноил” Безумца
Писал, несчастный, кровью осуждение!

И, с этой мыслью, гордо и свободно
Он шёл (возвысив глас) на эшафот!
Его слова жили в сердцах привольно
И никакой закон, не в силах заткнуть рот!

Свободу Слова тешила Цензура,
Что лишь бросала масло на огонь!
И ты, хвалёная Цензура, словно дура
Себя сжигала, испуская рёв и стон!”

“Прости, Cвобода, что перебиваю,
Но ты запятнана сама невинной кровью!
За утопические идеалы убивая,
Тобой рубили, не поведя и бровью! 

Всё, на твоём счету, Свободa Слова!
Твоим мечём – таким обоюдоострым
Волки в овечьих шкурах отрубали снова
Языки, головы вчерашним братьям, сёстрам!”

“Всё! Хватит! Страху-то ногнали!” – 
Сказала Конституция сурово.
“На всю вселенную, как бабы разорались!
Нужны народам мы: Цензура, я, Свободa Слова!”

Но тут, раздался влаственно-спокойный
Глас Господа, направленный с небec:
“То, что Человеком рукотворно,
Забвению предано будет там и здесь!

Религия – не вера, a неверие!
И Конституция – совсем не мой закон!
Свободa Слова – не моё творение!
Цензура создана моим падшим врагом!

Есть Моё Слово, что было изначально! 
Есть Моё Слово, что живо и во мгле!
Но всё, что происходит – не случайно!
Вы – избранные куклы на земле!”_

30.10.2007

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
интересно!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
 Антон, здорово, очень понравилась сама идея  :Ok:  и финальная развязка - глубокомысленно! МОЛОДЕЦ!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

Ангелочек, Света - спасибо! Очень рад, что заглянули!

----------


## Anton

Blues-Ballada 
_
Ночью тёмной предо мной очутился ангел с Неба
И сказал: „Послан я, ибо Бог узрел тебя”.
Oн оставил что-то мне и растаял в темноте.
Это был - нотный лист. Просто - белый нотный лист.
Поднял я упавший лист, положил на инструмент,
Как и белый нотный лист, был мотив у песни – чист.    
Когда первый взял аккорд, зазвучал в тиши минор. 
А когда сыграл второй, слёзы хлынули волной.

ref
Плачь, мой друг! Плачь! Это слёзы любви.
Твёрдый лёд в сердце твоём тает. Как поток стекает.
Плачь, мой друг! Плачь! 
Божий  Дух растопит лёд и по водам поведёт. 
На восход. На восход. Ты прибудешь на восток.
Силой cтрок укрепись и прибудешь на восток.
Tочно в срок. Tочно в срок.
Плачь, мой друг. Плачь. 

И разверзлись Небеса, и омылось сердце кровью.
Видел я – чудеса, и  Господние глаза.
“Сын пропавший, за тебя Я вознёс на крест – себя.
Пребудь со Мной”, - Он сказал, и Дух Божий передал.  

ref
Плачь, мой друг! Плачь! Это слёзы любви.
Твёрдый лёд в сердце твоём тает. Как поток стекает.
Плачь, мой друг! Плачь! 
Божий  Дух растопит лёд и по водам поведёт. 
На восход. На восход. Ты прибудешь на восток.
Силой cтрок укрепись и прибудешь на восток.
Tочно в срок. Tочно в срок.
Плачь, мой друг. Плачь. 

С тех пор часто дарит мне этот ангел стихи, ноты
Писанные в чистоте серaфимом в небе синем…_

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,


Deep_Angel :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> _•	Я хочу за горизонт улететь
> В ту страну, где безкрайний простор,
> Где на каждый вопрос мне дадут ответ,
> Где нет часов, и чувства времени - нет.
> 
> •	Я хочу за горизонт улететь
> В ту страну, где любовь и смех.
> Где смогу я снова, и снова спеть
> Лишь о том, о чём стоит петь.
> ...


СУПЕР! СУПЕР! Лучше не скажешь!
Я хочу улететь.............. 
Почему люди не летают?.......

Антоша, пиши! У тебя есть наредкость удачные работы.
А у тебя есть записанные, аранжированные песни?.Выставь.

Желаю тебе больших творческих успехов!

----------


## Anton

> СУПЕР! СУПЕР! Лучше не скажешь!
> Я хочу улететь.............. 
> Почему люди не летают?.......
> 
> Антоша, пиши! У тебя есть наредкость удачные работы.
> А у тебя есть записанные, аранжированные песни?.Выставь.
> 
> Желаю тебе больших творческих успехов!


Спасибо за посещение моего топика, Валерия. 
Эта песня - женская. По идее - уже готова арранжировка. Осталось только вокал написать. Эта работа запланирована на зиму. Я обязательно выставлю! Благодарю за интерес к моему творчеству! :flower:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Anton*,
 А в каком регионе Германии ты живёшь? Ах, если бы рядом, можно было-бы что-то сделать вместе........

----------


## Anton

Валерия, я тебе в личку ответил на твой вопрос...

А насчёт: "_Я хочу за горизонт улететь_"... Это целая история.
Я эту песню когда-то одной молодой певице показал (которую тоже кстати зовут Оля) и она сказала, что такой песни петь не будет... Арранжировка и мелодия ей понравились, но текст, сказала она: "...Неважный! Как я, такая молодая (которой ещё жить, да жить) может петь такие песни! Это для тех, кто постарше там лет за 30... Мне бы про любовь, мальчишек..." 
Знаешь, что я ей ответил? Я ей сказал: " Это правда! Ты - молода и красива, но сколько тебе отведено жить - это знает один Бог! Почитай, если не библию, то хотя бы "Мастера и Маргариту". Прости, но я и сам не хочу, чтобы ты пела эту песню..."

----------


## Татьянка

*Anton*,
 :Oj:  ....можно промолчу.... как всегда трогательно....

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  ....можно промолчу.... как всегда трогательно....


Танюша, таким редким гостям, как тебе - можно! :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюша, таким редким гостям, как тебе - можно! :-)


:rolleyes: ...прости, матаюсь много, постоянного доступа к нету нет... но я стараюсь, чес слово.... :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Anton

> :rolleyes: ...прости, матаюсь много, постоянного доступа к нету нет... но я стараюсь, чес слово....


Ты такая чУдная! Настоящая русская душа! Ты мне очень нравишься, моя старая приятельница!:rolleyes:  :Pivo:   :Ok:  Спасибо , не забываешь! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ты такая чУдная! Настоящая русская душа! Ты мне очень нравишься, моя старая приятельница!   Спасибо , не забываешь!


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Anton

_Я много ангелов встречал:
Холодных, эротичных, дерзких.
Улыбки, взгляды примечал
От добрых, до довольно зверских.

Казалось мне, как у людей,
Так и у ангелов – их судьбы:
Одни, с невинностью детей.
Другие, с целью – обмануть бы!

Бывало, ангел Света вдруг
В демона Тьмы преображался!
И не скрывая свой испуг
Я уходил, скорбел, терялся.

Иные ангелы, меня 
Будили, приносили песни.
Я радовался и день ото дня
Тонул: во славе, в деньгах, в лести. 

А иногда – наоборот:
Я сталкивался с дикой ленью
И, как усталый Дон Кихот
Боролся с мельницей иль тенью. 

Другие ангелы меня,
Как Князя Тьмы изображали,
Бросали кбмнями, кляня
И моё имя забывали.

Но шёл, доверчиво вперёд
Водимый верой, как иначе?
И бился головой об лёд,
Вставал и падал, и бил сдачи!

Искал я ангела. Возможно,
«Земным» боялся показаться.
И оттого, мне было сложно
К жильцам небесным прикасаться.

Я с ангелом хочу дружить.
И если это - Света Ангел,
То Он мне нежно позвонит,
А я пойму: его триангл.
_

05.10.2007

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
ой...:rolleyes: 
так мило:rolleyes: 
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
замечательное стихотворение!

----------


## Anton

Спасибо, Катя  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

Песня для группы "Real Occupants"

_1. Бъётся ангел в клетке чёрной -
Зáпертый душой никчёмной! 
Вокруг: тьма, дым, сажа, сера!
Цвет у крыльев – бледно-серый!
2. Рвётся ангел на свободу!
Он давно не видел воду!
Он давно не видел: неба,
Солнца, oблаков и снега! 

R:
“Отпустите!” – раздаётся! 
Крик подавлен! Крыло бъётся!
Злу неймётся! Цепь не рвётся!
Кровь, по прутьям льётся, льётся!

3. В темноте глаза сверкают!
Перья нежные пылают!
Раскалён ад до предела!
Зовёт ангел еле-еле:

R:
“Отпустите!” – раздаётся! 
Крик подавлен! Крыло бъётся!
Злу неймётся! Цепь не рвётся!
Кровь, по прутьям льётся, льётся!

“Отпустите!” – раздаётся! 
Крик подавлен! Крыло бъётся!
Злу неймётся! Цепь не рвётся!
Кровь, по прутьям льётся, льётся!

B:
Но вдруг рассеялась душная мгла.
Солнце обдало лицо лучами тепла.
Мирно по небу плывут не спеша облака!
Ангел поднялся, расправив крылья слегка,
Ими взмахнув, растворился в заоблачной дали.
Был ли то - сон? Ангел, сам в это верит едва ли..._

09.11.2007

----------


## Anton

Всё очень просто... Всё очень сложно...
Мне твои мысли понять невозможно
Чувств твоих волны так хаотичны:
Оффициальны и порой - лиричны!

Сила, бессилие - на весах вечных!
Строгость, беспечность в бегах бесконечных!.
Яркость, открытость и таная маска,
А так же присущи: сарказм и ласка!

Всё очень сложно... Всё очень просто...
Жаль, что тебя мне забыть невозможно...
И замечательно то, что ты - есть!
Ты - мой успех, моя боль, моя месть!

----------


## Anton

_Прекрасны, чувственны и нежны
Движения твоей руки.
Они, желанием мятежным,
Меняют ход этой строки.

Глаза - в огне! Раздуты ноздри!
В желании полуоткрытый рот.
В объятия богини – Одры,
Опасный взгляд этот зовёт!

Змеёй изящной изгибаясь,
Руки по телу вниз скользят
И гладят груди, собираясь
Мне страстей тайну показать.

Какая грация и гибкость!
Какая ритмика и страсть!
Овалы тела и открытость
Вскрывают тонких линий масть! 

Это – лишь танец! Чуть теряясь,  
Я наблюдаю за игрой!
Платят кумиру, улыбаясь...
Да – это танец, но какой!_

10.11.2007

----------


## Deep_Angel

как всегда :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

ну ты же знаешь...:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

_Дождь льёт, усугубляя настроение…
Ты думаешь о нём, в который раз…
Послать ли “смс”? Heт... жжёт сомнение…
Кого мы любим, те не любят нас…

Я вспомнил первую любовь…
В разлуке недописанный рассказ…
День свадьбы, где “наломал дров”…
Кого мы любим, те не любят нас…

Два мира, в поисках любви…
Они прекрасны без прикрас…
Но ждaть устал один из них… 
Кого мы любим, те не любят нас…

Пошёл снежок. Белеет за окном,
Напоминая o приближение зимы…
Отъехала машина за стеклом…
Кто любит нас, тех... жаль, не любим мы…_ 

13.11.2007

----------


## Snegik

Антон, с удовольствием заглянула на твою страничку, с удовольствием почитала твои новые стихи. мне особенно про Ангела понравилось. :-)

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Anton*,
Просто преклоняюсь перед Вашим романтизмомм, маэстро!  :Oj:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> Антон, с удовольствием заглянула на твою страничку, с удовольствием почитала твои новые стихи. мне особенно про Ангела понравилось. :-)


Привет *Snegik*! Спасибо за посещение! :flower:   Очень, очень рад! Да, про ангелов - это, особенно в последнее время, моя излюбленная тема!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

*Великая Артистка*,  :flower:  спасибо за оказанное удовольствие видеть Вас у меня в гостях!
Что ж, Вам, пожалуй (как Великой Артистке), такой жизненный жанр - *романтизм*, хорошо знаком! Это "невооруженным глазом" заметно по Вашим произведениям! 
Желаю огромных успехов в творчестве!

----------


## Anton

_Вырви сердце, плесни свoи чувства
На раскалённые угли души!
Я открываю Бал Безрассудства
В час, когда дерзость проснулaсь в тиши.

Раньше казалось: расписаны роли
B масках, в костюмах, в танцах теней...
Но обернулось всё поневоле – 
Праздником Хаоса в бликах свечей.

Что ж! Мне, пожалуй, по сердцу – свобода!
Даже, когда – безрассудства бъёт час!
Карточный дом не “построит погоды”,
Пусть лучше рухнёт! Не завтра! Cейчас!

Что ж, господа! Я приглашаю
На бал открытых дверей и сердец!
Те, кто под маской гримасу скрывают,
Те приближают свой скорый конец!

Гости, пожалуйте! Стол весь завален:
Яствами – слухов, плодами – интриг!
Но я гуляю, хоть дух мой – печален!
Праздник пусть длится: того стоит миг!_  

14.11.2007

----------


## Anton

_Буквы ложатся нотами стройными –
Чистой гармонией в ряд.
Мысли текут потоками ровными –
Организуя парад.

Ангел волшебный с плеч моих сбросил
Тяжкий, ненужный груз
И произнёс (без лишних вопросов):
“Шагай вперёд и не трусь!”

Нежные пёрышки главу мою подняли –
Соединился взгляд.
И мы друг-друга сразу же поняли –
Что с нами чувства творят.

Чем заслужил я милость Всевышнего?
Лишь только тем, что живу?
Мне остаётся: оставить всё лишнее,
А там,.. как Он даст проживу.

Мысли ложатся нотами стройными –
Чистой гармонией в ряд.
Мысли текут потоками ровными.
Боже, как жизни я рад!_

16.11.2007

----------


## Великая Артистка

> _Мысли ложатся нотами стройными –
> Чистой гармонией в ряд.
> Мысли текут потоками ровными.
> Боже, как жизни я рад!_


 :flower:  Браво, маэстро!  :Oj:  
Ну просто нет слов, всё так одновременно возвышенно и просто....
Удачи в жизни и творчестве!  :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> БАЛ БЕЗРАССУДСТВА


:eek: :frown: ...это что от прочитанного....
Антон, я в аут....очень красиво и сильно...тронуло до глубины души...печально..красиво.... трогательно.... :Aga:   :Oj:  




> Ангел волшебный с плеч моих сбросил
> Тяжкий, ненужный груз


:rolleyes: ...а не тот ли это ангел...что.... :Oj:

----------


## Элен

Антон,ты  не   мужчина,Вы - мечта  всех  женщин! В  тебе  есть  то,что  мы - слабый  пол,так  ищем   в  своих  любимых - романтичность,возвышенная  любовь  и  умение  мечтать. Я  так  счастлива,значит  в  мире  всё  же  есть  настоящая  любовь,в  последнее   время  мне  всё  больше  кажется,что  она  вымирает. Антош,пиши,твори  дальше,я  хочу  верить,что  такие  мужчины  существуют.
:smile:

----------


## Света Х

*Anton*,
 Антон, так много нового и интересного у тебя в темке, молодец  :Ok:  
А вот это мне хочется особенно выделить оч. поравилось  :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:  




> Дождь льёт, усугубляя настроение…
> Ты думаешь о нём, в который раз…
> Послать ли “смс”? Heт... жжёт сомнение…
> Кого мы любим, те не любят нас…
> 
> Я вспомнил первую любовь…
> В разлуке недописанный рассказ…
> День свадьбы, где “наломал дров”…
> Кого мы любим, те не любят нас…
> ...

----------


## Anton

Ух ты! :Vah:   Сколько гостей! Классно!kuku

----------


## Anton

*Великая Артистка*, спасибо большое за внимание к моему скромному творчеству. :flower:

----------


## Anton

*Татьянка*,  :flower:  Огромное спасибо, что не забываешь старого коллегу -  приходишь в гости! Давай-ка за встречу, дзинь-дзинь! :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Anton

Элен-Алёна, ты - особенный читатель, мнение которого я сильно ценю. :flower:  Прежде всего не только за приятные (а порой и лестно звучащие) отзывы:smile: , но за твою девственную прямоту - лишёную всякой фальши, помпезности и маскарада! Спасибо тебе, Алёна за умение видеть того, чего порой не каждый в состоянии видеть. 
Твои глаза - словно широко открытые окна. 
Твоё сердце - словно распахнутые двери.
Спасибо огромное Богу за то, что есть такие классные и тонкие женщины, как ты! :flower:

----------


## Anton

_Какие подобрать слова,
Чтоб описать закат вечерний,
В котором солнца голова,
Сменяется главой дочерней?

В котором розовые тучи,
Сменяются алым огнём.
В котором горизонт могучий
Так незаметен ярким днём.

Какие подобрать слова,
Чтоб описать - ущелье гор,
Где зреет сочная трава,
Где есть: родник, сосновый бор.

Какие подобрать слова,
Чтоб описать на море шторм?
В котором лодки, на дрова
Ломает в гневе царь-Тритон.

Когда - тонули корабли,
Когда - сокровища скрывались,
Молились люди: "Помоги!"
И верою от недр спасались.

Какие подобрать слова,
Чтоб описать души стремление?
Открыта - новая глава:
Это мой взлёт или паденье?

Какие подобрать слова?.._

23.11.2007

----------


## Anton

_Давай создадим на Земле звёздный путь,
Словно мост для двух городов..
Пусть он откроет мыслей суть
И недосказанных слов.

Давай нарисуем музыку чувств.
Она гармоничней, чем фразы.
Исчезнут от звуков: тишь и грусть.
Но посетит радость сразу.

Давай напишем картины страстей,
Где мы – в любовном огне!
Быть может тогда, мысли чёрных мастей,
Не будут мешать извне.

Давай споём песню ярких цветов,
Что волнуют, радуют глаз.
Красотой упраздняя никчёмность слов
И это – изменит нас.
_

27.11.2007

----------


## Katy

Антоша!
Как всегда получаю удовольствие,читая твои стихи.
Молодец!
zito2004@gmail.com

----------


## Anton

О! Какие гости пожаловали!  :flower:  Спасибо, Катя за посещение и приятный отзыв! Как поживает соседский кот?:smile:

----------


## Katy

Соседский кот поживает хорошо.А я действительно зашла первый раз за два месяца.:smile: 
И очень приятно пообщаться и почитать твои новые стихи.

----------


## Anton

> Соседский кот поживает хорошо.А я действительно зашла первый раз за два месяца.:smile: 
> И очень приятно пообщаться и почитать твои новые стихи.


Вот спасибо, Катя! Раз в два месяца зашла и сразу ко мне! Мне очень приятно! Заходи почаще! :flower:

----------


## Лев

В котором розовые тучи,
Сменяются алым огнём.
В котором горизонт могучий
Так незаметен ярким днём.

Зачем сломал ритм? Всё хорошо, а об эти строчки сразу споткнулся.

----------


## Anton

*Жека4ка*, Спасибо за то, что зашли ко мне... За тёплые слова... За - простые предложения,:smile: которые порой дороже самых изысканных и красочных слов. 
Мне очень приятно, что Вы нашли что-то для своей души и это, есть -  соприкосновение наших: чувств, мыслей, сердец...
Спасибо Вам! 
Хочу также и Вас, Евгения поздравить с Новым Годом! Если Вы счастливы, то пусть это чувство Вас никогда не покидает, а если - нет, то пусть счастье придёт к Вам в новом году и останется с Вами - навсегда! А вместе с ними - Вера, Надежда и Любовь! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

> В котором розовые тучи,
> Сменяются алым огнём.
> В котором горизонт могучий
> Так незаметен ярким днём.
> 
> Зачем сломал ритм? Всё хорошо, а об эти строчки сразу споткнулся.


Ну что ж...Простите... надеюсь, Вы не сильно ушиблись?:smile: Может быть так больше понравится?

В котором розовые тучи,
Алым сменяются огнём.
В котором горизонт могучий
Так незаметен ярким днём.

Спасибо за посещения моего топика! :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Anton

_На тысячи нитях, на тысячи нервах,
На ртутных дорогах, дыша испарением,
Смеясь – не последним...Одним, из первых,
Падение, называя – парением,
Стирая до крови пальцы о струны,
Смывая безмолвно забытые ноты,
Ищу я – луч солнца в твоё полнолуние.
А чувства заблудшие, словно – сироты.
Пристанище ищут застывшие руки,
А сердце, стучит – пульсом странно-неровным.
Его, берёт разум пока на поруки,
Назло, ночным слёзам – потокам подобным.
Я, снам доверяя, ловлю крыльев лёгкость
Почти ударяясь главою об оземь
И удивляясь тому, что есть ловкость 
У неких созданий, что в сердце мы носим... 
_
31.12.2007

----------


## Великая Артистка

Нервы, как струны, натянутой тЕтивой?
И льются потоками слёзы ночные?
Только не думай, что я не заметила...
Пишешь ты так, словно вы не родные  :Tu:  

Чувства-сироты зачем-то заблудшие...
И полнолуние с солнечным светом
Если б тебя не узнала получше я
Так бы решила: "Романтик с приветом!":eek: 

В сутки последние старого года
Сердцу зачем-то грустить разрешили...
Поразмышлять: что любовь, что свобода 
С кем мы родные и с кем мы чужие...

И до чего довели размышленья?!
"На ртутных дорогах.....Дыша испареньем....."  :Wacko2: 
Тяжёлые очень картин впечатленья...
Рисуешь своим стихотворным твореньем...

Согласна, написано очень красиво
Идея, задумка, её воплощенье...
Вот только ты "грузишь" с немереной силой
Прошу, так сказать, за "заметку" прощенья...

Тебя я, Антон, глубоко уважаю
Вот только зачем прослывать пессимистом?
Хотя я, по-своему, всё понимаю...
Ох, как нелегко романтичным артистам!

Но всё ж, ты послушай разочек Артистку :wink: 
И раз уж мы подняли этот вопрос
Бери же пример с мировой оптимистки!  :Oj:  
Послушай, Романтик: ДЕРЖИ ВЫШЕ НОС!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## симакова

Потрясающе!!!Спасибо!

simsim-55@yandex.ru

----------


## Anton

Крутится шар, пронзая бесконечность
Hи cветом собственным, 
Ho отражением солнечным.
Крутится шар, запечетливая вечность
Теми, кто ушёл путём не познанным. 

Крутится шар для живущих ныне – 
Для потерянных, 
Oтверженных, омытых.
Крутится шар, покуда не остынет
И не превратит в пыль – прах великих.

Крутится шар: капелькой надежды,
Крошкoй хлеба, 
Kамнем, воздуха глотком.
Крутится шар по вселенской тверди
Клеточкою жизни, памятным цветком

Крутится шар, приводя в движение
Звёздный мир, 
Царств далёких вечные дворцы.
Крутится шар, c долею прозрения.
Глядя в щели сердца, открывая дверцы.

----------


## Anton

Вы и Ты – избегали фальши...
Словно высшее, казалось – ниже, 
Словно «вы» им казалось – дальше,
Словно «ты» им казалось – ближе.

И играя на местоимениях,
Словно ждали, кто первый «ты» скажет?
И сказала Вы: «ты», без сомнения,
Словно знала: на «вы» кто укажет?

Думал Ты, что на «ты» будто рано.
Думал Ты, он на «вы» осторожно.
Но сказала Вы: «ты» - очень прямо
И менять «ты» на «вы» было поздно...

----------


## Anton

Какая она – реальность?
Это – кривые окна или домов овальность?
Это – смешные люди, довольные, добрые даже?
Это – снег чисто-белый, без пятен крови и сажи?

Какая она – реальность?
Это – ангельско-божья банальность?
Это – невинной души отраженье?
Это – любовных даров сплетенье?

Какая она – реальность?
Это – других осчастливить отважность?
Это – всегда давать и не ждать ответа?
Это – где-то здесь или далеко где-то?

Какая она – реальность?

----------


## Anton

Твоя любовь... 
Какой у неё цвет?
Подвешенное на верёвку сердце...
Болтается оно... 
Вот-вот сорвётся
Так и не дав, достойный мне ответ.

Твоя любовь... 
Сердечный её цвет
Зелёный в яблоках иль желтый и в квадрат?
А может - синий в капсулах, 
Которые бодрят
И посылают голоса, дающие совет?

Твоя любовь... 
Какой у неё цвет?
Дай мне понять: какое настроение?
Упала кисть в сомнении... 
В волнении...
Ныряю снова я в любовный бред...

Твоя любовь... 
Какой бы ни был цвет,
Я ею дорожу в теченьи долгих лет.
Пусть не всегда она красна...
Не излучает свет...
Моя любовь поставит вновь мольберт!

И всё же... 

Твоя любовь... 
Какой у неё цвет?
Твоей любви, размыта акварель...
И дождь из слёз, последняя капель
Пусть смоет краски... 
Таких в природе нет...

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня, 18:01


Год прогулов...:rolleyes: Привет, пропадун... :br: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> Год прогулов...:rolleyes: Привет, пропадун......:biggrin:


Привет, старина! Очень рад встрече! Теперь будем чаще встречаться, надеюсь! :br: :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Твоя любовь...
> Какой бы ни был цвет,
> Я ею дорожу в теченьи долгих лет.


 :Ok: 
Антоооон! Какие люди!!! Вот уж не ожидала, что вновь буду читать твои строки. ОЧЕНЬ рада видеть!

----------


## Anton

> Антоооон! Какие люди!!! Вот уж не ожидала, что вновь буду читать твои строки. ОЧЕНЬ рада видеть!


Спасибо, милая Мариша! Я тоже очень рад тебя видеть! Вместе с тобой в мой топик заглянуло солнышко! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Anton*,
 Дааа, видишь, сколько всего изменилось за год? Ты ж, надеюсь, теперь не пропадешь?

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  Дааа, видишь, сколько всего изменилось за год? Ты ж, надеюсь, теперь не пропадешь?


Надеюсь, не пропаду!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

Несёт жука воды поток. 
Сдул ветер жукa с ветки. 
Он – старый стал, не превозмог 
Полёт на зов соседки. 
Kaзалось бы – решён вопрос 
Закрыта вроде тема. 
Поток воды жука унёс 
И, ни к чему дилема! 
Но кто мы – люди для жуков? 
Я думаю, жуки мы тоже. 
Для мух, мы – мухи. 
Пауки – для пауков. 
A для людей, мы – люди? 
Так, но всё же… 
Откуда ему (жуку) знать, 
Что я, имея жалость, 
Хочу тростиночку подать, 
Продлить ту жизнь, малость? 
И вот, уже мой жук сидит, 
Под солнцем тёплым обсыхая. 
A за спиной, мой друг ворчит, 
Pугательства перебирая. 
Эх, милый друг, жаль не поймёшь 
Ты, цели этого спасения! 
Быть может, словно жук живёшь 
Без права, на освобождение? 
Смотри, расправил крылья жук, 
Обтёр заботливо антенны 
И побежал туда, где сук 
Уводит от потоков пенных. 
Казалось бы, теперь конец 
Истории сей не избежен. 
Но друг сказал мне: “Молодец, 
Теперь, Бог на тебя рассержен!” 
“За что же? – изумился я, 
За то, что изменил судьбу? 
Предначертание, для жука? 
Коль тонешь, то иди ко дну?” 
“Именно так! – мне голос отвечал, 
Естественным oтбором – 
Tак закон зовётся. 
A ты, мешаясь, природы цепь ломал 
И потому, как к нарушителю, 
К тебе Он отнесётся!” 
…Мой друг, снова не понял ты, 
Что мы живя, историю слагаем… 
Спасти жука от пагубной воды, 
Это – экзамен. Очередной экзамен…

----------


## Anton

Господь, как долго мне ещё ходить 
Под грузом не рождённого младенца? 
В попытке своё детище родить, 
Я выступаю в роли отщепенца. 

Хоть многие старательно зачали позже
У них, все временные тяжбы позади. 
Они, как прежде, на любовном ложе 
Вновь тешатся, замкнувшись изнутри. 

Зачатия плод на внутренности давит, 
Растягивает кожу, двигает суставы. 
И даже психикой моей, oн правит, 
Не зная: ни возмeздия, ни управы. 

Не жалуюсь я, спрашиваю только - 
Ведь тем, кто зáчал, следует родить? 
Который раз, не слушаю риторика, 
А он, всё продолжает говорить! 

Я даже был у консультанта... 
Чему научит тот, кто сам бесплодный стал? 
Чем мне помогут советы комерсанта, 
Который на абортах капитал собрал? 

Я понимаю. Желанное рождение – 
Это не больше и не меньше, чем начало. 
А так же - мой экзамен на терпение, 
Если не сдам – начну с начала. 

Хочу родить! Ты, дал мне этот плод! 
Прекрасен он, путь созидания отменный! 
Возможно, где-то и рождается урод, 
Но Твой подарок, явно – совершенный!

----------


## Anton

Тебе вдруг показалось... 
Мы - давно знакомы...
Что и слова... 
И мысли сказанные вслух, 
Уже звучали...
Тебе вдруг показалось...
Не выстонные стоны
Уже услышал кто-то,
Как они и звали... и кричали...
Что это было?..
Нега чувств замёрзших?
Пробитый омут слабостей? 
Желаний одиноких... тонких,
Что кистью грубою 
Испортил неумело... 
Один "художник"... 
А может тот... другой?
Какая разница?
Болело... прогорело...
А дальше?..
Отсвет в темноте...
Мерцание надежды... 
Веры... тайны...
Мысль пробивается извне,
Но я глушу её... топлю...
Гоню и бъю,
И ненавижу...
И... люблю необычайно... 
Смахну остаток пепла...
Рукой...  крылом... дыханием... пером...
Взяв чистый лист... 
Вновь...
В девственное утро...
Агоний ночь ушла...
Закрыла дверь любовь...
Но не моя... моя зовёт...
И ищет слов...
И будет жить... томить...
В скитаниях моих... 
Нет, наших снов...

----------


## Anton

Поэт объездил всю Европу, пол-Земли! 
Виновен в этом - давний, чудный сон: 
Слепец небритый подань попросил 
Затем, приняв её, вот что промолвил он: 

«Я знаю...Вдохновенья ищешь, сын? 
Но в творческий поток и озаренья свет, 
Тебя способна Муза отвести, 
А ты без Музы кто? Пожалуй, не поэт!» 

Проснувшись, приняв это откровенье, 
Собрался быстро в неизвестную дорогу. 
Его манила Муза - Тайна Вдохновенья, 
И школа изложений мыслей - в слово. 

13 лет бродил по жизни странник. 
Стучался в двери, но ему не отворяли. 
Нередко: иль хозяин, иль охранник, 
Слова обидные озлобленно кричали: 

«А ну пошёл! Бездельник! Шут и Плут! 
Ещё один! Нашёлся мне – рифмач-поэт! 
Проваливай и знай – не место тебе тут! 
А то, собак спущу! Вот будет им – десерт!» 

Лишь изредка Поэту жалостливый кто, 
Бросал сухарь или гнутый пятак. 
За стол же, никогда не приглашал никто. 
И добавляли: «Честь невелика!» Вот так! 

Он дальше шёл и спрашивал о Музе, 
Но отвечали: не знают, мол о ней... 
Не заводили в дом. Он выглядел – обузой 
Для труженников ферм или полей. 

«Пойми, работник нужен всем, а ты, 
Как посмотрю – баклуши бить мастак... 
Хватает лично мне, наездницы-жены! 
Стишки – лишь баловство одно... Пустяк!» 

Махнув рукой, хозяин дверь закрыл 
И вставив ключ, крутнул ночной замок. 
Стакан воды, и то не предложил... 
Всё ясно тут... Какой с поэта прок? 

...Он шёл и шёл на запад... Изветшал 
На нём старый заношенный кафтан. 
Подошвы обувные стёр и словно пёс устал. 
А тут ещё – зима... Метель... Буран... 

«О Муза-а... где-е… ты-ы…?! Это я – Поэ-эт!...» 
Но выла – вьюга. Волки выли. Выла душа. 
И подошла вплотную в белом – Смерть, 
Глазницами пустыми оцéнив не дыша. 

Раздался Смерти голос важный, ледяной: 
«Достаточно нужду познал ты и болезни… 
Пришла я… Чтобы тебя забрать с собой…» 
Ей вторил эхом дикий вой: «Возмездие»… 

Поэт ответил: «Что ж, похоже Чудо-Музу, 
Мне встретить на пути и вовсе не дано. 
Возьми мой Дух. Наполни cмертeй лузу 
И да свершиться то, чему быть суждено!» 

Приблизилась! Белели кисти Бездыханной – 
Обветренные долгими скитаниями в веках. 
«Ты тоже – Странник! Правда, с чёрной тайной»- 
Поэт добавил скромно, ощущая жуткий страх. 

И в этот миг, разверзся с небес свет! 
И Голос громогласный эхом прозвучал: 
«Не тронь его до времени! Теперь ступай, Поэт! 
Найди мечту! Запомни – Я, шанс дал!» 

Исчезла Смерть в поклоне. Ветер стих. 
Голодной стаей волки в страхе отбежали. 
Поэт услышав нежный, песенный мотив 
Отправился туда, откуда музыка звучала. 

Увидев вскоре слабый жёлтый огонёк, 
Вперёд ступая из последних самых сил. 
Взошёл Поэт на чей-то каменный порог 
И, подав слабый голос, помошь попросил. 

Открыла дверь весёлая и пьяная вдова. 
Она снизу до вéрху оценила взглядом гостя 
И молвила, пытаясь выдать нужные слова: 
«Ты хто? Грабитель или Странник просто?» 

Услышав тихий, совсем неожиданный ответ, 
Она, не долго думая, втащила к себе гостя. 
«Вот это – да! Забрёл на огонёк ко мне – поэт! 
Поешь, помойся, отоспись! Худой! Кожа и кости! 

Наутро... чистый, сытый, нахмеле, довольный 
Читал поэт стихи (почти в скитаниях забытые) 
И веселил вдову он: то - пародией крамольной, 
То - баснею, то - сказками, то - ласками пропитыми. 

Летело время. Пустотой наполнен был тот мир. 
За выпивками, суетой забылся он и много лет 
Вдову, случайных встречных, как шут он веселил. 
Пока однажды серьёзно не задумался Поэт. 

Он вспомнил Голос и мечту о Музе, в давних снах, 
Но возвращался снова в мир реальности, уюта. 
Овладевал им, в этих мыслях, жуткий страх! 
И Голос чей-то звал, и совесть ныла люто! 

Так длилось долго, но одним дождливым днём, 
Вдова проснулась, как обычно на похмелье, 
Но след Поэта, вдруг простыл! И днём с огнём 
Не разыскать вдове: ни парня, ни веселья! 

Свободной поступью, без крова, но довольный 
Отправился наш странник за Желанной. 
Любовь незримая звала и дух исчез крамольный 
Оставив место чистоте и цели долгожданной. 

И снова год замкнул очередной свой круг. 
Смеясь судьбе, Поэт отбросил вызов воли 
И слёг в горячке. Подкосил его недуг. 
Ныли суставы. Нестерпимы были боли. 

Туман... Кошмар... Воды... Воды... 
Дорога... Тени... Бездомные собаки... 
Вдова... Трава... Горы... Пруды... 
Театр... Сцена... Поле... Маки... 

«Какая тишь... и соловей... Не устаёт он петь. 
Где я? Кто дал мне свой приют? А может я в раю? 
Сил нет, а впрочем лучше не смотреть 
На сон очередной в неведомом краю... 

Но час за часом и минутой за минутой 
К Поэту силы постепенно возвращались. 
И взор яснел. Блаженство от тепла, уюта 
С лучами солнца на лице отображалось. 

Два глаза, словно окна, звали в небо. 
«Кто ты?», - спросил Поэт у Глаз негромко. 
В ответ, залился соловей из сада слева, 
Своею чудной трелью громко, тонко! 

А справа губы нежно прошептали: 
«Ты не узнал меня? Ведь это я, Поэт... 
Глаза твои меня тринадцать лет искали, 
А ноги исходили почти целый свет! 

Я та, кого ты неустанно звал все годы... 
Ты двигался вперёд, судьбе навстечу шёл. 
Но ты совсем не знал, что Музу не находят. 
Она сама приходит к тем, кто сам себя нашёл!»

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Тебе вдруг показалось... 
> Мы - давно знакомы...
> Что и слова... 
> И мысли сказанные вслух, 
> Уже звучали...
> Тебе вдруг показалось...
> Не выстонные стоны
> Уже услышал кто-то,
> Как они и звали... и кричали...
> ...


Антон, мой ответный визит к незнакомому автору :Aga: очень рада познакомится :Aga:  а самое главное прочитала то, что мне очень нравится :Ok:

----------


## Anton

Исяммесес, Лиля!

Рәхмәт! :rolleyes:

Чрезвычайно рад познакомиться с такой талантливой личностью, как ты! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Anton

С торнадо жизни поднимаясь 
На поднебесья высоту, 
Я в облаках найти пытаюсь 
Опору, тычась в пустоту! 

С земли, гадаю я узоры 
Пушистых туч и облаков. 
Часами обжигают взоры 
Дары безформенных паров. 

Внутри той облачной - туман, 
Что заслоняет собой солнце. 
Размытость, пустота, обман - 
Начертанное на стене оконце. 

Но не страшна мне высота! 
Не страшны: ветер, дождь и тучи! 
В полёте жизни - красота! 
Чем больше скорость, тем и лучше! 

Чем выше поднимаюсь вверх, 
Тем дальше мира суета! 
Полёт! Восторг! Свобода! Смех! 
Прощай, земля! Привет, мечта!

----------


## Anton

Дай мне глоток свежего воздуха. 
Я задыхаюсь в бездушном мире зла. 
Я жажду божественного отдыха 
И любящего, нежного тепла! 

Мне снится белая перина... 
Пушистая, воздушная - как голубь. 
Имеющая форму бригантины, 
Манящая - как нерпу манит прорубь. 

Мне сниться важная команда, 
Порхающая с мачты на корму. 
И капитан, одетый в стиле -"Гранта", 
Прошедший не одну войну. 

Мне снятся снова сны из детства, 
Забытые давным-давно. 
Не тронутые ужасами бедствий, 
Не выщербленые "чернотой" кино. 

Дай мне глоток свежего воздуха. 
Я задыхаюсь в бездушном мире зла. 
Я жажду божественного отдыха 
И любящего, нежного тепла! 

Мне снятся снова сны из детства, 
Мне снятся снова сны из детства, 
Сны из детства...Сны из детства... 
Детство... Детство... Детство... Детство...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Красиво,очень трогает!:-)
. . .
Извиняюсь,а 'торнадо' разве склоняется?

----------


## Anton

> Красиво,очень трогает!:-)
> . . .
> Извиняюсь,а 'торнадо' разве склоняется?


:smile: Не знаю, почти за 20 лет жизни в Германии, я ещё и не такие слова склоняю! :biggrin:

Спасибо, Фрагмент ме4ты, за посещение моего топика и поправку! :flower: 
Может так, а?

"...С торнадо жизни поднимаясь..."

----------


## Лев

> "...С торнадо жизни поднимаясь..."


Исправил:smile: 
С торнадо жизни поднимаясь 
                       На поднебесья высоту, 
                       Я в облаках найти пытаюсь 
                       Опору, тычась в пустоту!

----------


## Anton

> Исправил:smile: 
> С торнадо жизни поднимаясь 
>                        На поднебесья высоту, 
>                        Я в облаках найти пытаюсь 
>                        Опору, тычась в пустоту!


СПАСИБО, ДРУЖИЩЕ! :Pivo:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 а я и не знала...
и не догадывалась...
что ты вернулся)))
 :flower: 

всё очень красиво!

----------


## Anton

Спасибо Катя, рад что и ты вернулась!  :flower: kiss

----------


## Anton

Волной воспоминаний колыхнувшись,
Свеча не пожалеет ни о чем...
Ни о ночах пылающих, минувших,
Ни о мечтах, не сбывшихся ни в чём...

Лишь выдаст – жар и, вниз скользящий
Скупой поток прозрачных слез,
Чтобы наутро, след оставши,
Застыть наростом тайных грез.

Фитиль надрезав неумело,
Сократит жизнь чья-то рука.
А вечером, огонь несмело
Зажжет свечу, вспыхнув слегка.

И так, минута за минутой
Раздаривая другим свет
Свеча, мерцая в жизнь кому-то,
Спасет от многих горьких бед.

И пусть не каплями за каплей,
Но талых верениц поток
Будет активней и бестактней:
Есть в этом – провидения толк.

В момент свечения родится
Быть может вечная строка,
Или нахлынет, чтоб разлиться
Чудесной музыки река.

А может при свече кто шепчет
Молясь Заступнику в тиши,
И сердце близкому излечит 
Молитвой в небо, от души.

Свершиться многому возможно.
На то, Он - Свет и есть.
Свечей гореть неосторожно
Согласен я, мне даже – честь.

Лишь бы родился кто-то свыше,
Лишь бы не спрятать этот свет
Ни под сосуд и, ни под нишу,
Где - пыль, где – смерть, где правды – нет. 

И перед тем, чтобы погаснуть,
Фитиль продолжит жизни круг
И шестисвечием прекрасным
Зажжет свечение вокруг!

Дыханием свыше нисходящим,
Померкнет пламя на лету,
Растаяв дымкой восходящей
У других свечей на виду.

А кто не скрыл свое свечение,
Поймут всю сущность бытия,
Вникая в тайну откровений,
Поднявшись из небытия.

Чтобы светить, чтобы исполнить!
Чтоб дать: родиться, пылать, жить!
И чтобы Истиной наполнить
Годов натянутую нить!

И чтоб не зря топить (пылая),
Под фитилем упругий воск!
И чтобы тьму на свет меняя,
Вернуть: мир, праведность, чистоту, лоск.

Мы – свечи! Это – так прекрасно!
Поймите, люди, наконец!
Дано светить нам не напрасно!
Наш свет исходит из сердец!

...

Мы, свечи - любим и пылая
Частенько гасим свой фитиль. 
Потухнув тая, и страдая,
И обрекаясь на утиль. 

Но Тот, кто – Свет, зажжет нас снова,
Включит на яркость новый шанс,
Поставит на Свою основу,
Возьмет на невидимый балланс.

И, собирая по крупицам,
В потоках: дней, недель и лет
Нам силу даст переродиться
В единый, мощный, вечный свет!

----------


## Kliakca

> МЫ – СВЕЧИ!


*Anton*, как красиво сочетается, просто класс!!!

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*, как красиво сочетается, просто класс!!!


Спасибо за посещение топика и коммент! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 Красивое стихотворение, доброе такое...
 :flower:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  Красивое стихотворение, доброе такое...


Я дзякую тобi, Кацярынка! :flower: 
Кстати, не получила второе дыхание твоя патриотическая песня?

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 это не моя песня... просто для конкурса записывала :Aga: 
моя будет другая, я тебе показывала песню и свой текст... не помнишь?
я тебе на почту отправила кое-что)) думаю, разберешься...
kuku

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  это не моя песня... просто для конкурса записывала
> моя будет другая, я тебе показывала песню и свой текст... не помнишь?
> я тебе на почту отправила кое-что)) думаю, разберешься...
> kuku


Всё получил, всё понял, ответил! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
 Поздравляю с Днем рождения!!! kiss kiss kiss

[IMG]http://*********ru/1339555m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1329315m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1327267m.gif[/IMG]

P.S. Вчера вечером слушала Meeting with an angel... Сидели с Олькой, пили вино, она музыку включила - разные треки и в их числе твоя композиция))) Я прям была приятно удивлена:)

----------


## Anton

:Vah: Спасибо, милая Катя за поздравление!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Я тоже - приятно удивлён!:rolleyes: Скоро буду делать ремикс на "Meeting with an angel" (есть одна хорошая идея):wink:
Привет Ольке! :flower:

----------

